# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS >  When do you see results on anavar?

## 1mrforlife

I was wondering when will you start seeing really results? I Ve talk to a few guys and they have started their cycle and their on their third week and haven't seen much results.

----------


## Turkish Juicer

This depends on a set of variables;

1. Dosing of Anavar 

2. Ratio between your current BW and dosing of Anavar

3. Quality of the compound 

4. Whether it is stacked with a secondary compound

5. Your diet

6. How your body responds to the compound

....

----------


## sanman

In my 4th wk & my pumps are awesome...cant even finish my arm workouts do to the massive pumps I get! Taking 60 mgs a day with 500mgs of test cyp a wk.My body feels so much harder with the anavar .This is my 4th cycle & 1st time stacking with anavar so I could def tell the diffrence with the anavar stacked with the test instead of test alone.

----------


## songdog

I did my 1st Var stack and like it also.

----------


## spywizard

3-5 days, with the best results at 7...

----------


## Gi812Many

I feel a difference within the first week myself. I dose on the higher side, 100mgs-120mgs/daily. Although im pretty sensitive, just pined my 1st shot of my second week of longer ester Test and Tren and im feeling it. I also cruise which makes a difference as well. But, if your source is legitimate, my experience is pretty quickly.

----------


## DGHGM

If there were prizes for best avatar spywizard would be getting some free shit for sure.

----------


## 1mrforlife

> In my 4th wk & my pumps are awesome...cant even finish my arm workouts do to the massive pumps I get! Taking 60 mgs a day with 500mgs of test cyp a wk.My body feels so much harder with the anavar.This is my 4th cycle & 1st time stacking with anavar so I could def tell the diffrence with the anavar stacked with the test instead of test alone.


How did you feel in the first 3 weeks? And is 50 mg too low? Want to start a cycle just with vars alone no test

----------


## 1mrforlife

Is it true that your muscles have a pump and feel solid all the time? And if it doesn't feel like that doesn't it mean it's not working?

----------


## sanman

> How did you feel in the first 3 weeks? And is 50 mg too low? Want to start a cycle just with vars alone no test


I guess everyone's body is diffrent because even though I felt my strenght going up just a little in the first wks & getting so-so pumps its not until the 3rd wk for me when I really felt the diffrence in my workouts & as I said the pumps I am getting now! The pumps I am getting now stay with me for days & just the body feels hard all the time! As for the Anavar cycle alone... alot of members are against it because it will shut you down & thats why you should be running some kind of test with it.Myself I never did a Anavar cycle alone.....just dont want to take that chance of shutting down.

As for 50mgs ed too low..... dont really know,like I said everyones body is diffrent, so cant comment on that...but I did start at 40mgs & now I am up to 60mgs ed and maybe thats why I feel the diffrence now!

----------


## ata1979

kicks in about 10 days should start seeing physical results in 18-20 days.

----------


## mustang50

You should at least do 75mg ED. 100 is recommended

----------


## Turkish Juicer

> You should at least do 75mg ED. 100 is recommended


There are no set of rules regarding the dosage, especially considering that at your ''recommended dosage'' some people experience unbearable lower-back pumps, which is often intrusive to the workout and also shin-pumps, which makes cardio impossible.

----------


## T.m

How much were you running by seeing results in those amount of days?

----------


## LargeMarge

Results can vary by many reasons... Quality of product, body's tolerance.. I stacked mine on my first run and I noticed changes in the first week. Vascularity increased, pumps increased as time progressed (whereas painful pumps were noticed), muscles hardened. 

I started at 30 twice a day and upped that to 60 twice a day.

----------


## Ashop

> This depends on a set of variables;
> 
> 1. Dosing of Anavar 
> 
> 2. Ratio between your current BW and dosing of Anavar
> 
> 3. Quality of the compound 
> 
> 4. Whether it is stacked with a secondary compound
> ...


You said it in detail and I agree,,,many factors.
I notice it within 7-10 days personally.

----------


## Joco71

Sanman , can you tell me anything else you notice when you started taking var? Like any feeling like being on a stimulant or something like that. Sorry if that is a stupid question!! I have no experience with var. Any racing heartbeat stuff like that? Thanks!!

----------


## Times Roman

> I was wondering when will you start seeing really results? I Ve talk to a few guys and they have started their cycle and their on their third week and haven't seen much results.


var is probably the second most frequently sold steroid that is bogus...........


....after HGH, of course


if after three weeks and nothing seems different, my statement could be worthy of consideration.

----------


## Mancal70

> var is probably the second most frequently sold steroid that is bogus...........
> 
> 
> ....after HGH, of course
> 
> 
> if after three weeks and nothing seems different, my statement could be worthy of consideration.


I started a Test and Var cycle.

- first two week 10mg / day - felt nothing
- thrid week 20 mg / day - felt slightly stronger
- forth week 40 mg / day - I see some body change, but nothing dramatic. Definitely stronger

I've read and heard that anything above 40mg is way more risky any truth?

Also, I got my gear from PSL. Other forums speak highly of them, anyone here have experience with them?

----------


## GearHeaded

euro pharma VAR is gtg . 40-50mg is plenty . 10-20mg for females. Var is purely an "anabolic " with some performance enhancing capacity due to its ability to upregulate creatine phosphate (which means more reps and stronger in the gym), but as an anabolic there is not a whole lot to be 'felt' from it like you would feel an androgen (like test, tren , mast). anabolics simply build muscle tissue, where as androgens effect a whole lot of other factors. just because you can't 'feel' your Var does not mean its fake.. again its an anabolic only, it simply boosts protein synthesis, thats something that can't be 'felt'

----------


## ghettoboyd

> I started a Test and Var cycle.
> 
> - first two week 10mg / day - felt nothing
> - thrid week 20 mg / day - felt slightly stronger
> - forth week 40 mg / day - I see some body change, but nothing dramatic. Definitely stronger
> 
> I've read and heard that anything above 40mg is way more risky any truth?
> 
> Also, I got my gear from PSL. Other forums speak highly of them, anyone here have experience with them?


There is no risk other than minor liver toxicity but that is overblown imho most people start at 40mg...

----------

